# My first bread in over two decades



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I finally found the time and motivation to make a couple small loaves of bread today. I know its a small thing but I'm feeling pretty good about it. It seems its like riding a bike, once you learn you never forget. It was as easy as I remember and tastes just as good. It helps that there are only four ingredients and no kneading. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, thats some good looking bread. Nothing like some home made bread to make your day


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:beercheer: I get greedy with the home-baked bread, and eat too much -- but that's good IMHO because without preservatives it won't last long anyway  :2thumb:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

There is something missing in the picture!

Where is the real butter?

Where is the tater soup?



Good job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

justcliff said:


> there is something missing in the picture!
> 
> Where is the real butter?
> 
> Where is the tater soup?


*It's IN MY BELLY!*


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. justcliff, actually, it was split pea with ham. That was Tuesday's project. Potato soup and left over split pea is in the freezer for this winter. Butter is in a pint jar in the fridge. I love making butter. 

I'll be making the bread again. I've got about three loaves worth of dough left in the fridge. Need to learn how to make the crust softer before I bake it up. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have not been to Maine since I was a kid. Are you going to have a winter get together??


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

:2thumb: YUM!!! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing better than home-baked bread ... :2thumb:

Well Done.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Moose33 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. justcliff, actually, it was split pea with ham. That was Tuesday's project. Potato soup and left over split pea is in the freezer for this winter. Butter is in a pint jar in the fridge. I love making butter.
> 
> I'll be making the bread again. I've got about three loaves worth of dough left in the fridge. Need to learn how to make the crust softer before I bake it up.
> Take care,
> Moose


I've painted melted butter on as soon as it comes out of the oven to soften crusts(but it does tend to mold quicker) or if you put them into a bag while still quite warm(but not hot, hot) it will keep the moisture in the bread and the crust will be softer.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great! I'm still learning how to bake bread ... I specialise in baking the 1-inch-high dense-as-brick "slab" that's classed as a dangerous weapon.

:dunno:


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Emerald, thank you. I'll give both your suggestions a go. As for molding quicker, it won't be around long enough to mold. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

pure caffine, this bread was a slam dunk. Flour, yeast, salt, water and time. There are tons of no knead ideas on line. It tastes ok, I think it needs a little something but its still quite acceptable. When I printed my directions I neglected to write down the web site address otherwise I'd share it with you.
Take care,
Moose


----------

